# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  زمااااااااااااااااان

## ابو البنات

*







سلام للجميع
من الخرطوم زمان 
















*

----------


## ابو البنات

*



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
شارع البرلمان





*

----------


## ابو البنات

*




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*








عربية الدندرمة يا حليل زمن البساطة






*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
- عدة الجبنة زمان -




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
محطة سكة حديد الخرطوم 
1903


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
الركاب في محطة سكك حديد وادي حلفا



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*






جسر النيل الأبيض قديماً 
حاليا ممنوع مرور الحمير والركشات 








*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الطاقة مع الجيران للتواصل.
والله ايام يا زمان 




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الثعلب فات فات في زيلو سبعة لفات الجبة وقعت في البير وصاحبها واحد خنزير الصول ضرب التلفون والعسكر وقف طابور وعمى علي بياع الزيت ساق مرتو وداها البيت وفي البيت عامل زعلان وفي القهوة شارب فنجان وفي البنبر وقع اتشنقل وفي البنبر وقع اتشنقل وفي البنبر وقع اتشنقل هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها 
 ايام والله لها بريق خاص



*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لن يتكرر هذا الزمن الجميل البسيط وها قد جأتنا العولمه والموضه واشياء من هذا القبيل البلد ماشه في تطوير 
 لك الشكر مثنى وثلاث ورباع على هذا المجهود الرائع الحبيب ابوالبنات 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

الثعلب فات فات في زيلو سبعة لفات الجبة وقعت في البير وصاحبها واحد خنزير الصول ضرب التلفون والعسكر وقف طابور وعمى علي بياع الزيت ساق مرتو وداها البيت وفي البيت عامل زعلان وفي القهوة شارب فنجان وفي البنبر وقع اتشنقل وفي البنبر وقع اتشنقل وفي البنبر وقع اتشنقل هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها 
 ايام والله لها بريق خاص







ههههههه روعه روعه والله 
*

----------


## المريود

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

الثعلب فات فات في زيلو سبعة لفات الجبة وقعت في البير وصاحبها واحد خنزير الصول ضرب التلفون والعسكر وقف طابور وعمى علي بياع الزيت ساق مرتو وداها البيت وفي البيت عامل زعلان وفي القهوة شارب فنجان وفي البنبر وقع اتشنقل وفي البنبر وقع اتشنقل وفي البنبر وقع اتشنقل هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها 
 ايام والله لها بريق خاص






الحصة رياضة ... الحصة رياضة ... الحصة رياضة 
 فعلا زماااااان يا زمان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسلام عليك ياابوالبنات
ايام خوالي رائعة


ااااااه بس لو الزمن يرجع تاني

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*الكلام ده سنة كم يا ابو البنات اتاريك دقة قديمة ههههههههههه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تشكر ابو البنات فقد ارجعتنا لزمن ممعن في الجمال والروعة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

الكلام ده سنة كم يا ابو البنات اتاريك دقة قديمة ههههههههههه



يا عباس في صور هنا من سنة 1903 معقول بس اكون حاضرة
بالغت بولياغ
*

----------


## الدلميت

*والله ايام يا زمان

مشكور جدا ابو البنات

*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					









سلام للجميع
من الخرطوم زمان 



















والله زمن شوفو البلد دي كانت نضيفة ورايقة كيف مشكور يا حبيب على البوست الرائع
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					


الركاب في محطة سكك حديد وادي حلفا






ماشاء الله زي وطني موحد ولا مكان للافرنج بين ابناء الوطن قمة التمسك بالعادات والتقاليد هسي نحن وين وهم كانو وين -سبحان الله مغير الاحوال
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					


الركاب في محطة سكك حديد وادي حلفا






جلاليب وعمم زي اللبن


*

----------

